# Spring Trexlertown Swap Meet May 5, 6, 7 2017



## jrapoza (Apr 22, 2017)

Greetings,

Springtime Trexlertown Swap Meet.

Trexlertown Fire Department

7723 Hamilton Blvd, Trexlertown, PA 18087.

Phone contact Joe Rapoza 508 558 5129.

Show times and dates

Friday May 5, 2017  to Sunday May 7, 2017.

Start time 4:00 pm runs all weekend until 1:00 pm Sunday May 7, 2017.

You do not need to pre-register or pre-pay.  Show up when you like.

EVERYONE IS INVITED ALL MAKES MODELS AND STYLES.

Onsite camping available with restrooms.

25.00 per day.

We hope to see you at the Swap.


----------



## jrapoza (Apr 26, 2017)

Someone has provide me with these pictures.  Thank you


----------



## kos22us (Apr 30, 2017)

ok now that copake, memory lane, and ann arbor are all over lets see some chatter about the upcoming spring t-town show, will listing some presale items tonight  in the for sale section


----------

